
A River of Warblers: ‘the Greatest Birding Day of My Life’ - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/31/science/warblers-canada-migration.html
======
xref
story about 700,000 warblers and the only picture is of a single warbler? Come
on NYT!

~~~
skellera
Sorry for the amp article but this link has a video and some more information.

[https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.atlasobscura.com/articles/b...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.atlasobscura.com/articles/biggest-
warbler-migration-tadoussac.amp)

